# Just another JOYFUL MLS Member



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm too sexy for my shirt!!!


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

); *The real you has finally come out. You should have slapped your face while taking the picture. It reminds me of "Home Alone"*


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty...Marty...finally loosing it I see!

Gabby Hayes look a like heheheh

Bubba


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That is some scary stuff! 

Are you finally feeling better, or is your expression an indication of pain? 

Greg


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Bubba did that to you? 
Oh, oh.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well it looks like he finally has gone off the deep end. Who in there right mind would even consider posting a pic of ones self in that horrendous condition.







Later RJD


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats the way he looked all the way home on our trip when Bubba was driving.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

TMI TMI TMI TMI yikes "SCARY" " I thought it was another edition of "Twilight" Regal


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

This is NOT the kind of thing you want to post on a Friday night......









Dont you relize i drink on Fridays and Moniter this site for iregularities.......









You just messed up my whole Vision of you..........









I dont know what to do rite now but think pos thoughts


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing can describe the shock....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Shock and AWE !!! and Nick thought he had too much to drink already and was seeing things!! Regal


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 03 Dec 2010 05:54 PM 
Bubba did that to you? 
Oh, oh. I've been Known! hehehe

Bubba


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

So that's what your old man looks like in the mirror eh?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like our fine military has nabbed another terrorist. Khalid Gums Mohammed!! hehehe


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 03 Dec 2010 05:20 PM 
I'm too sexy for my shirt!!!


................................................................................................

*This should be added to the FAQ. list.. *


Question....What advantage of being a long time MLS member.

Ans. Is when you become a master craftsmen and done it all. You do a Marty and yell it out..... 

I'm too sexy for my shirt!!! 









Sorry Marty.. Couldn't resist you handsome devil..... hahahha.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

HOLY C-RAP I JUST TOSSED MY COOKIES!!!!!! I feel sorry for Carrie, she has to look at that every morning? 

Hope everything is feeling much better Marty 

Chris


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh Yuck That is enought to make a freight train take a dirt road .


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh No.........A Friday Night Night Mare...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Marty,

My XMAS present is in the mail

Merry Xmas HE HE HE























YOUR kILLIN ME OVER HERE TONIGHT.................


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't worry Marty, when they fix you up with a new set, you'll have a smile like the front end of 57 Cadilac








Rod


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Jees Marty....just what exactly did you sit on?


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Marty, I just showed your picture to my wife who is a dental assistant.







She wants to take you picture in so you can be the new poster child in her office!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Nutz-n-Bolts on 04 Dec 2010 06:09 AM 
Marty, I just showed your picture to my wife who is a dental assistant.







She wants to take you picture in so you can be the new poster child in her office!









I can see Marty's picture up on the wall with a sing under it saying " YOU DON'T WANT TO LOOK LIKE THIS DO YOU?"


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

yea, my grand kids just laugh at me when I do this. 
Man do i look OLD... 
I "feel" like, is this ME???


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't let it get you down Marty. Growing old is mandatory. Growing UP is OPTIONAL.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Marty! I just spit coffee all over my monitor and keyboard!!







(There ought to be a warning attached to this thread!)


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

For the dental office, this would be the "Before" picture….


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

What happened the the Dental Clinic in Kansas City that advertised get your Dentures for $99.00 in one day?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

And here we have another first for Marty. Something for the older folks as he says







. New 4 wheel drive for working on the RR. Later RJD


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, 
A couple of things. You're llate for Halloween and I think me in Speedo would be worse. 
LAO


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Ltotis on 04 Dec 2010 04:08 PM 
Marty, 
A couple of things. You're llate for Halloween and I think me in Speedo would be worse. 
LAO 

HE HE HE

I found these just for U Larry just in case ..........

HE HE HE


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick, 
If I was driving or should I say stuck in the blzzard in Buffalo on I-90 over the past few days those would have been a necessity!  
LAO


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Marty- Is this what happens to people that play with trains? I'm sooooo scared!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok I just read theu the whole photo and there are simply some things that cannot be unseen...(shudder)..Marty ...ugh. This is what I have to look forward to huh? As for teh extra shorts when beign stuck on the Thruway in Buffalo? They have sent teh snowband south to us and we are getting a little bit of snow now. I still made it out of the driveway this morning in the sports car. Snow tires do wonders for any vehicle! Will think about getting teh real snowblower out this evening after work. 

Chas


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

You just know that somebody is going to blow up that picture and display it at the next Battery/Steam-up.....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Not as Meet the Author in his next GR article?


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*Couldn't resist, Marty! *







(I may be in the same boat shortly







- got some extractions & bridge work scheduled in the near future. The bridge work alone is got set me back the equivalent of an *AMS Live-Steam PRR K4s *







- *beyond *what my insurance will pick up!).








*Tom*


----------

